# >>>>e30 [email protected] gravel pits<<<<



## egk2 (Jan 6, 2006)

3s-a-charm said:


> Oops... I was over in this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130457 and had you confused with another E30 owner from Calgary.
> 
> My bad  ... nice pics! :thumbup:


No problem, so the pics are not bad for a novice?


----------



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

Sweet Pics! What camera did you use?


----------



## egk2 (Jan 6, 2006)

ultimate_drive said:


> Sweet Pics! What camera did you use?


Canon Rebel EOS 35mm, no tripod.


----------



## classic325 (Feb 13, 2006)

are those 4 lug wheels or 5?


----------



## egk2 (Jan 6, 2006)

classic325 said:


> are those 4 lug wheels or 5?


4 lug


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Nice car, nice setting for the pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

egk2 said:


> 4 lug


You know I smile evrytime I see a pic of your car :thumbup: I especially like the lights and if everythbing goes well SWISS and I will make a trade so I will have them to.

Where did the grill badge come from ?


----------



## egk2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. I bought the badge off ebay IICRC.


----------



## Hairy325is (Nov 8, 2005)

That is one beautiful car, what brand are those rims and where did you get them


----------



## egk2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hairy325is said:


> That is one beautiful car, what brand are those rims and where did you get them


Thanks, full specs on page 1, wheels can be bought from tunershop.com


----------



## 3!mmerguy (Sep 29, 2006)

i know this tread is a little old but i was browsing thru and saw the pics of your car and i just wanted to say how great it looks!!!!!!! bad ass ride man!


----------

